# Masonic Wages



## acjohnson53 (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Bloke (Mar 25, 2016)

WITDLB !


----------



## Pscyclepath (Mar 25, 2016)

From a recent trestleboard...   (original source here: http://www.wellington127.org/print/Ed-MM Wages-2010.pdf) 

"We often note in our Ritual that one of the reasons we sought the sublime degree was to “receive Master’s Wages.” We have heard a great deal about the wages of a Fellowcraft. But it is as Master Masons that we labor as Masons. Then why are we taught nothing about the wages of a Master Mason?

The reason we do not find wages of a Master Mason described is undoubtedly the same reason that explains the lack of interpretation of our Symbols. As each Brother must find his own interpretation for a Symbol, so must each find for himself his wages of a Master Mason. One Brother may not be paid in the same wages as another. One may receive wages in the gratitude of one for whom he has performed an act of charity. Another may receive wages in the joy that comes from having brought cheer into a sick room. Another may receive wages in the appreciation of Brethren to whom he has imparted something of Masonic knowledge. Another may receive wages in the gratitude of a Brother’s family to whom he has a mainstay during their hour of grief. Another may receive wages in honors conferred upon him by Brethren whom he has faithfully served. Another may receive wages in friendships that have come to him through Masonry. Another may receive wages in the satisfaction he derives from service to others. Another may receive wages that to him seem sufficient when he is privileged to coach someone in the lectures, or when he is given a part in degree work.

The Wages of a Master Mason are not paid in silver or gold, or articles of commerce and trade that may be stolen or may deteriorate and moulder through the passage of years. They are paid in those things that the Brother may keep within the repository of the faithful breast. They are paid in those things that are secure in the hearts of his Brethren and his friends. The wages of a Master Mason have no intrinsic value. They cannot be measured by any standard by which the value of intrinsic things are measured. The Wages of a Master Mason are measured only by the value placed upon them by the one who has received them."


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 25, 2016)

A Brother is active on the Usher Committee at the local Shrine Hospital.  He says the Usher Committee gets paid the highest Master Mason wages of any group -

"We are there in the hospital when those kids take their first step!"

None stand so tall as when they stoop to pick up a child.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 2, 2016)

Interesting information.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 7, 2016)

Well said Bro Freybuger....SMIB, I second that....That's how a Master Mason earns his wages...


----------

